# إسبانيا للتجارة و السياحة



## محمد121982 (2 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]السادة العملاء المحترمين و السياح من كافة انحاء العالم العربي الذين يرغبون في السفر الى إسبانيا نضع بين ايديكم الموقرة كافة خدماتنا التجارية المتميزة للراغبين في الإستجمام و الاستيراد من إسبانيا مباشرة، الترجمة من العربية الى الإسبانية و الانجليزية و الفرنسية و الشحن الى كل انحاء العالم جوا وبحرا والاستفادة من كافة خدماتنا التجارية المتميزة و المتاحة من قبيل: تقديم عروض أسعار مباشرة من المصانع الإسبانية دون وسيط، تقديم خدمات متابعة طلبياتكم و انتم ببلدكم مباشرة مع الطاقم العربي، تقديم خدمات و تسهيلات الشحن، مرافقتكم من مطارات إسبانيا وحتى عودتكم سالمين لبلدانكم يشرفنا التعامل معكم باللغة العربية عن طريق اتصالكم بنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]محمد الأمين الناجي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]موبايل: 0034680518055[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الألكتروني:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Skype: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]tezecrakiffa[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حتي أعطيكم فكرة عني فأنا شاب عربي مقيم في إسبانيا مدينة غرناطة تحديدا، المدينة السياحية والتاريخية و العريقة التي يوجد فيها قصر الحمراء أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]آلامبْرا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كما يسميه الإسبان.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحمد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لله أنا مترجم و علي إلمام كبير باللغات التالية : العربية و الإنجليزية و الإسبانية و الفرنسية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خلال فترة دراستي للترجمة في إسبانيا عملت كمرشد سياحي في عدة وكالات سياحية و مترجم تجاري في عدة شركات إسبانية و وأوروبية و عربية وفي مكتب خدمات يتسقبل رجال الأعمال العرب ويوفر لهم كل الأشياء الضرورية من فندقة و بحث عن مصانع وشحن بحري وجوي وغيرها من إسبانيا الى جميع انحاء العالم...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قررت إنشاء مكتب تجاري خدماتي و سياحي أيضا هنا في إسبانيا يتمثل عمله فيما يلي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استقبال التجار العرب و توفير الضيافة و الخدمات الفندقية للراغبين في الشراء من الأسواق أو المصانع الإسبانية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توفير خدمات الترجمة والتنسيق والتفاوض والتمثيل التجاري لهم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توفير خدمات الشحن وتخليص البضائع لهم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توفير الإرشاد السياحي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذلك مقابل نسب عمولة بسيطة حسب الصفقات المبرمة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هدفنا هو رضا الزبون وشعارنا ثقة مصداقية وتفان في العمل[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]نصائح هامة نقدمها إلى الزبناء الكرام الذين يرغبون في الاستيراد من إسبانيا أو الإستجمام فيها[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الاستيراد من السوق الإسباني جزء منه علم وجزء منه فن. أرى أو بالاصح اسمع الكثير يتحدث عن الاستيراد من إسبانيا. وفي الغالب يعتقد البعض بأن مجرد توفير مبلغ صغير من المال والذهاب الي احد المعارض الإسبانية هو كل ما يحتاجة الشخص للنجاح في هذا المجال. ولكن الحقيقة المرة والتي يكتشفها أغلب من يتجه هذا الاتجاه هي أن هذا الاسلوب وصفة أكيدة للفشل.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أود أن اأكد أولا أن الاستيراد من إسبانيا ممكن أن يكون أفضل من الفوركس أو تداول العملات. ولكن فقط اذا ما قمت بالعمل بشكل صحيح. لذا اقترح اتباع الخطوات التالية قبل البدء بهذ النشاط. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعرف المنتج الذي تريد استيراده.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تعرف على السلعة بشكل أدق. مثلا ماهي استخدامتها؟، كيف واين تستخدم؟، ماهي فوائدها؟، من هم مستخدميها؟، ماهي الحاجة التي تلبيها او ماهي المشكلة التي تحلها؟. تذكر دائما أن الناس تشتري لتبية حاجة عاطفية أو بتعبير أدق هم يشترون للاحساس الذي يحصلون عليه من إقتناء أو إستخدام المنتج وليس المنتج نفسه. اسأل نفسك هل لو عُرض علي هذا المنتج بهذه المواصفات سوف اشتريه او لا؟ من أهم مزايا المنتجات الإسبانية جودتها. ولكن في المقابل ممكن أن يرتفع سعرها بالمقارنة مع البضاعة الآسيوية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حجم الطلب لهذا المنتج.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تأكد أولا من وجود طلب لمنتجك في السوق المحلي. فمهما كان المنتج جيدا في نظرك فالمهم أن يكون هناك غيرك ممن يريدون شرائه. أنصح بشراء كميات تجريبة لمعرفة احتياج السوق لهذا المنتج.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العملاء المستهدفين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من هم العملاء الذين تتوقع أنهم سوف يُقدمون على إقتناء منتجك؟ ماهو جنسهم؟ أعمارهم؟ ومستوى دخلهم؟ وأين يتواجدون؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اختيار المورد/المصنع المناسب.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تأكد من أنك تختار مصنع له خبرة في هذا المجال. لا تعتمد على الانترنت فقط في اختيار المصنع حتى لو بدا لك من موقعهم أنهم ثقة فرغم أن المصانع الأوروبية ليست كالمصانع الآسيوية فيما يخص الجودة إلا أن التأكد أفضل. إذا أمكن قم بزيارة المصنع واطلع عن قرب على عملية التصنيع. تأكد من المواد التي يستخدمونها في التصنيع.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معرفة إجراءات الاستيراد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت الكميات التي تريد إستيرادها صغيرة نسبياً فأنصح بإستخدام شركات الشحن السريعة مثل دي اتش ال و فيدكس والشركات المشابهة لأنهم يقومون بجميع عمليات التخليص الجمركي نيابة عنك. أيضا تأكد من نسبة الجمارك المفروضة على المنتج الذي تريد استيراده. ففي بعض الاحيان تكون الجمارك أضعاف تكلفة المنتج. ومن المهم أن تتأكد بان هذا المنتج مسموح بإستيراده إلى بلدك.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المقدرات السياحية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تتوفر إسبانيا على مقدرات سياحية هائلة، فبالإضافة للوجه الحضاري الغربي الجذاب تتوفرعلى أعز ما تملك اليوم في المجال السياحي ألا وهو بقايا الحضارة العربية و خاصة في محافظة الأندلس. على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تعيش مدينة غرناطة السياحية اليوم على مداخيل قصر الحمراء المصنف في التراث العالمي لليونسكو و المنفرد من نوعه في أوروبا بل وفي جميع إنحاء العالم الغربي. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يوجد مسجد قرطبة و مسجد إشبيلية المعجزة بالإضافة إلى مدن تاريخية برمتها ناهيك عن الآثار القديمة التي حولت إلى كاثدرائيات و مباني عمومية.[/FONT]


----------

